# Do Framing squares ever go out of square?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m still using my old Craftsman framing square that I bought in 1971 when I worked as a framing carpenter. I’ve kept fairly good care of it, but I have used it extensively over the years and there were a few times when it got buried in the bottom of my truck tool box. 

Anyway I’ve been using it to square up my table saw miter gauge and after making some dadoes with it recently, I discovered that the miter gauge was not square with the blade. I checked it with the framing square and it looks fine, so I’m wondering if the square may be out or maybe there is something I’m not thinking of..


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

To check if it's square take a wide board with a straight side on it, draw a square line, then flip the square over and see if it still matches the line.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The answer to your question is yes, most definitely. Dropping one can certainly cause a problem.

Twelve gave you a good way to check.

George


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

If you find the framing square is no longer square there are ways to adjust it. No need to discard it.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

TerryQ said:


> If you find the framing square is no longer square there are ways to adjust it. No need to discard it.


Really, wow how I do that?

I was just looking at it and there are some nicks in it. I don't know if that would change things, but I guess I should use a straight edge to see if there are any high spots.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't believe I would want a framing square that was bent out of shape and then bent back.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I was looking around for a new square and I came across one with a lifetime guarantee and then it occurred to me that my Craftsman Square was supposed to have a lifetime guarantee. 

I wonder if nicks and out of square would count as a lifetime guarantee? My square is steel and I think they only carry Aluminum now.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> I don't believe I would want a framing square that was bent out of shape and then bent back.


My Craftsman Square is really hard steel and I don't think it would bend without breaking. I think the only way would be to file it, but I don't think I want to do that for the price of a new square.:smile:


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Sleeper said:


> My Craftsman Square is really hard steel and I don't think it would bend without breaking. I think the only way would be to file it, but I don't think I want to do that for the price of a new square.:smile:


Not difficult to fix if dropped.
Draw a pencil line from outer corner to inner corner.
If the inside angle is larger than 90 take a hammer and prick-punch and punch 1-3 divots on the line towards the outer corner, whatever it takes to get it square again.
If smaller do the same on the inner part of the line.
I've done it, this works.


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

According to my book "essential guide to the steel square" adjusting squares are how they were built to begin with. Squares were made buy welding two pieces of steel at a 90 degree angle and needed fine tuning. Do you think every one was perfect every time? 

Filing will not work because blades will no longer have parallel sides. The blades are adjusted by laying "the square on a flat, metal surface and strike near the inside corner of the blade to open the arms. Hammer near the heal of the blade to move the tongue in."


----------



## Dan Gal (Sep 17, 2013)

here's a video. I've had success with this in the past.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azMBpXqDJW0


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW! I can't believe that I have never heard of this in all these years.
Thanks guys, I can't wait until tomorrow when I can try this.

BTW the video was a huge help! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

TwelveFoot said:


> To check if it's square take a wide board with a straight side on it, draw a square line, then flip the square over and see if it still matches the line.


I just did this and the square is still true after all these years. 

I guess there isn't much more to do with the square so I need to take another look at my table saw. I had some problems with it in the past and never really found a problem. It could also be a problem with my miter gauge slipping after I square it with the Framing Square.

Thanks again.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The guys who worked for me back when framing were the worlds worst for sticking a steel framing square up in lumber, after a few times it would open the tongue up and I would have to adjust it, too many times and it would crack. Man those old steel squares were some kinda hot laying out in the sun.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sleeper said:


> I just did this and the square is still true after all these years.
> 
> I guess there isn't much more to do with the square so I need to take another look at my table saw. I had some problems with it in the past and never really found a problem. It could also be a problem with my miter gauge slipping after I square it with the Framing Square.
> 
> Thanks again.


Fun fact, the miter gauge fence needs to be square with the bar running in the track, not the blade of the saw. If your saw is out of adjustment and you set the gauge fence square to the blade, boom, non square cut


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

BigJim said:


> ... Man those old steel squares were some kinda hot laying out in the sun.


Oh god don't I know it. I can't tell you how many times I burned myself. Some of the guys wore gloves, but I just couldn't do that in the days of an apron full of 16 penny nails and an EastWing framing hammer. :laughing:


----------

